# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 07/2016



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Mai 2016)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 07/2016 ist ab sofort        online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 1. Juni        2016 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise        einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware     07/2016 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und        Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 07/2016 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## gorgeous188 (2. Juni 2016)

> Ivy Bridge für den Sockel 1156


AUA! Wen darf ich schlagen für Seite 48? 😈

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Juni 2016)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> AUA! Wen darf ich schlagen für Seite 48?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk



+1.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Juni 2016)

Laut Autorenkürzel Carsten Spille - ob er beim Tippen der zweiten "5" auf die "6" gekommen ist oder im Gedanken gerade bei Lynnfield war, kann ich dir allerdings nicht beantworten.

*Edit:* Carsten mit Speedhack


----------



## BikeRider (2. Juni 2016)

No Body is perfect. - Fehler passieren halt.


----------



## nonamez78 (4. Juni 2016)

Mir haben die beiden Beträge zur GTX 1080 und den neuen Haswell-E CPUs richtig Spaß gemacht. Die Verzögerung, um noch die CPU Tests ins Heft zu bekommen, waren mir zwar vorher nicht bewusst, aber es war die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## wolflux (5. Juni 2016)

hm habe ich im Artikel, GTX 1080  evt überlesen, 
wieviel  Watt die 1080 in U-HD und 2000 MHz verbraucht? (FarCry4?)
Gruss


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Juni 2016)

~215 Watt. Das Powerlimit ist bei dieser Karte der Bremsfaktor, den sie unter Volllast einhält.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## wolflux (5. Juni 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> ~215 Watt. Das Powerlimit ist bei dieser Karte der Bremsfaktor, den sie unter Volllast einhält.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Oh, bist ja da , 
ja Powerlimit war irgendwie abzusehen aber nur 215 Watt ist nicht viel und unter FarCry 4 ist das fast unglaublich bei der Qualitätsstufe.
Wenn ich mir das PCB der 1080 ansehe, habe ich den Eindruck da sind eine menge Lücken wo noch Wandler und Wiederstände fehlen, he he. Ich bin bin auf Custom Designs gespannt + 1x6Pin oder 1x8 Pin   Anschluss mehr 
Na ja, wir werden dann noch bis 2017 warten können.  Schöne Tests wie immer hochkarätig.
Ps. im Wunsch Themen Thread habe ich zum Asrock X99 etwas geschrieben, du hast ja auch das Asrock, kannst ja mal lesen und ausprobieren. Kann ich nur empfehlen das mal selber zu testen. 
Grüsse
wolflux

Der CPU Part hat mir auch Super Mega gefallen. Das Thema Hardware mit Öl kühlen ist ja Mega-Cool.


Grüsse


----------



## country (5. Juni 2016)

Auch wenn dies Heft noch nicht lange raus ist, ich freue mich schon auf das nächste. GTX 1070, Polaris und besonders die 1080 im Custom-Design. Wenn das wirklich so kommt .... mehr Hardware geht in einem Heft nicht.


----------



## Rarek (8. Juni 2016)

hmm... kann mir wer verraten, wie der satz auf Seite 110 endet? (Linux Artikel -> hardware und Treiber -> ende des artikels)



> so stellt Roccat für etliche produkte zum Beispiel inoffizielle Linux-Treiber zur


und dann kommt der nächste Artikel


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Juni 2016)

Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (9. Juni 2016)

thx ^^

ein Wort war keine neue Seit mehr wert, huh?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Juni 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> thx ^^
> 
> ein Wort war keine neue Seit mehr wert, huh?



Sparzwänge.


----------



## Shizuki (10. Juni 2016)

Und mein Heft kam immer noch nicht obwohl ich Abonnent bin. >_<


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Juni 2016)

Ahoi,

schick mir mal deine Adresse und Abonummer per PN, dann übersende ich dir was Schönes. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## -d11- (12. Juni 2016)

Mir hat der Artikel zum Thema "Budget-SSD" sehr gut gefallen. Da ich eine günstige SSD zum Aufrüsten einesetwa 5 Jahre alten Laptops gekauft habe -es muss ja nicht immer die Samsung 850 evo sein-. Passte sehr gut...auch der Test zum Stromverbrauch passte hier!


----------



## Kaimikaze (15. Juni 2016)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Sparzwänge.



Lügenpresse. 

Eins allgemein vorweg: Das Ihr bei den CPUs seit kurzen den Anwendungsindex geschaffen habt ist ein Volltreffer ! 

Das aktuelle Heft ist bärenstark: Der Megatest der GTX 1080 war vom eingespielten Gespann Carsten und Raff wie gewohnt sehr informativ und ebenso ausführlich; über neue CPUs (Carsten) liest man natürlich auch immer gerne was; bei der Übersicht zur Multi-GPU-Geschichte habe ich einiges gelernt; der ausführliche SSD-Test von Reinhard war wirklich hilfreich, da bei mir zwei neue größere SSDs anstehen; der Artikel über die Klangkompositionen (AudioPhil) war ebenso lesenwert wie der außergewöhnliche Bericht über den Öl-PC (Stephan) sowie die fortgeführte Reihe über Linux.

Superheft, weiter so ! Freue mich schon wie Bolle auf die Tests der neuen AMD-Grafikkarten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Juni 2016)

Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Superheft, weiter so ! Freue mich schon wie Bolle auf die Tests der neuen AMD-Grafikkarten.



Danke für die Blumen! Wir machen natürlich so weiter. Polaris im kommenden im Heft klappt übrigens, wenn nicht vorher doch die Hölle zufriert. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Kaimikaze (15. Juni 2016)

Lob wem Lob gebührt. 
Vermute und hoffe allerdings, dass es zuvor schon Infos Online zu Polaris bei Euch gibt.
Kann es eh kaum noch abwarten und AMD braucht doch Werbung, da es bald losgeht und sie diesmal offensichtlich wirklich einen effizienten P/L-Kracher am Start haben.

Falls die Hölle zufriert müßt Ihr eben einen Umweg über den Highway to Hell nehmen.


----------



## Rarek (15. Juni 2016)

Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Kann es eh kaum noch abwarten und AMD braucht doch Werbung, da es bald losgeht und sie diesmal offensichtlich wirklich einen effizienten P/L-Kracher am Start haben.



durchaus... der Markt ist so eingeschlafen in letzter Zeit, findeste nicht auch? 




Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Falls die Hölle zufriert müßt Ihr eben einen Umweg über den Highway to Hell nehmen.



natoll... nu hab ich nen Ohrwurm


----------



## Kaimikaze (16. Juni 2016)

@ Rarek: Der ist sowas von eingeschlafen... 

Stichwort nächstes Heft:

@ Matthias: Da Du vermutlich den angekündigten Artikel "Augengesundheit: Monitore" verfassen wirst wäre es super, wenn Du kurz auf die 144 Hertz-Monitore insgesamt eingehen könntest. Die Vorteile in Shootern sind mir klar, aber ich frage mich, ob es auch einen Augenvorteil für (vielgenutzte) Office-PCs gibt und irgendwie finde ich das nicht im Netz.

Danke und Grüße
Kai


----------



## PCGH_Matthias (16. Juni 2016)

Kaimikaze schrieb:


> @ Matthias: Da Du vermutlich den angekündigten Artikel "Augengesundheit: Monitore" verfassen wirst wäre es super, wenn Du kurz auf die 144 Hertz-Monitore insgesamt eingehen könntest. Die Vorteile in Shootern sind mir klar, aber ich frage mich, ob es auch einen Augenvorteil für (vielgenutzte) Office-PCs gibt und irgendwie finde ich das nicht im Netz.


Ok, ist notiert. Wird eine interessante Sache - die Suche nach einer medizinisch verlässlichen Meinung gestaltet sich schon mal schwieriger als gedacht


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Juni 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen! Wir machen natürlich so weiter. Polaris im kommenden im Heft klappt übrigens, wenn nicht vorher doch die Hölle zufriert.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Keine Angst. Ich hab zwar fünf Wasserkühlungskits hier stehen, aber keine einzige Kompressorkühlung.


----------



## Kaimikaze (16. Juni 2016)

PCGH_Matthias schrieb:


> Ok, ist notiert. Wird eine interessante Sache - die Suche nach einer medizinisch verlässlichen Meinung gestaltet sich schon mal schwieriger als gedacht



Danke für Deine (und Torstens ) Mühe !


----------



## country (26. Juni 2016)

Warte schon auf das nächste Heft.

Wieviele GTX 1080 Modelle bzw. Hersteller konntet ihr denn testen? War es schwer Karten zu bekommen? Oder geht das einfacher wenn man die zu Testzwecken haben will?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Juni 2016)

12 Karten sind's, bis zur letzten Minute getestet und am Freitag eingetütet. 8 × GTX 1080 und 4 × GTX 1070 von Asus bis Zotac.  Teilweise haben die Muster lange auf sich warten lassen, aber das passt zur Verfügbarkeit, die langsam besser wird.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## country (28. Juni 2016)

8x GTX1080 sagst du. Von 1. Asus bis 2. Zotac. Es gibt ja schon Videos von (1. Asus,) 3. Inno 3D, 4. MSI, 5. Gainwand, 6. Palit und 7. Gigabyte. Dann fehlt noch eine. Das kann ja nur EVGA oder KFA² sein. Ich tipe auf EVGA. Bei 6 von den 8 kann man den Videos schon das modell entnehmen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Juni 2016)

Gar nicht schlecht.  Die komplette Liste:

– Asus GTX 1080 Strix OC
– EVGA GTX 1080 FTW
– Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH
– Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming
– Inno 3D GTX 1080 iChill X3
– MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
– Palit GTX 1080 Game Rock Premium
– Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme

– Asus GTX 1070 Strix OC
– Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix GLH
– MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X
– Palit GTX 1070 Game Rock Premium

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2016)

PCGH_Matthias schrieb:


> Ok, ist notiert. Wird eine interessante Sache - die Suche nach einer medizinisch verlässlichen Meinung gestaltet sich schon mal schwieriger als gedacht



Fragst du 5 Augenärzte nach ihrer Meinung, bekommst du 7 Antworten.


----------



## Kaimikaze (8. August 2016)

@ Matthias "Need for Spieth": Herzlichen Dank, dass Du meine Frage bezüglich der eventuellen Auswirkungen höherer Hertz-Raten aufgenommen und mir Geld gespart hast.

@ Thilo "Ein Bayer in Mittelfranken" (Neue ZDF-Serie): Zur Frage im Editorial: Ihr könnt nur mit dem Material arbeiten welches von den Grafikkartenherstellern veröffentlicht wird und darauf habt Ihr nun mal keinen Einfluss. Lange Zeit war nicht viel los und nun kommt es geballt – und das ist gut so. Wen, wenn nicht uns interessieren die neuen Grafikarten? Um sich ein Bild zu machen bedarf es doch Tests, je mehr desto besser. Das ganze wäre sicher öde, wenn es sich nur um stumpfe Balken handelte, aber dafür gestalten es Deine Mannen zu interessant: Neben den eigentlichen Tests gibt es Vergleiche zur Konkurrenz, mit eigenen älteren Modellen und Partnerkarten, ein Preis-Leistungs-Gefüge, die Aufrüstmatrix (ganz großes Kino, auch bei den CPUs!!) oder z.B. eine Kühlermodifikation und das Aufrüsten eines älteren PCs mit neuen Modellen. Da ist für jeden was dabei und wem könnte das in einer Computerzeitschrift zu viel sein? Zumal Ihr gleich intensiv testet, egal ob es sich um die günstigeren oder teureren Modelle handelt. Was mich betrifft: Nur weiter so und ich freue mich bereits auf ein ausführliches Zen/Kaby Lake-Gemetzel – bitte inklusive Aufrüstmatrix.

Edit: Man muss ausdrücklich das Engagement der Tester loben, hinter all den Tests steckt viel Zeit und Arbeit, vor allem da offenbar regelmäßig wenige Stunden vor Redaktionsschluss doch noch das ein oder andere Paket ins Haus geliefert wird!


----------

